# Speaker Placement



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Was hoping I could get some advice/opinions on speaker placement. The only way I could get my new PSB speakers and Denon receiver was if I let the wife pick out the wall unit I would place my 50" Samsung in with Denon receiver and PS3. I did give her my requirements, that being size for receiver, etc...

Here is my problem, the one she has picked out does not have a back panel for mounting, so it would sit on the main cabinet, not leaving enough room to place my center channel on the main cabinet without being in front of the viewing area of the TV. It is one of those with 2 bookshelf like towers on each end and a shelf going across the top. (no way it fits on one of the shelves in the main cabinet. I figure I could put it on the shelf on top of the tv and aim it down a bit. Now I have read that ideally the center should be about the same height as the tweeters on the mains. I am using PSB Tower T-45's so the height is set 36 7/8ths off the ground. (thats the top) The center channel would sit on the shelf that is 69" off the ground. IYO would this be signficant enough for me to kabosh her selection and have her get one that I could mount a little higher on a panel with the center directly beneath it? ( I cannot mount directly on wall, live in apt and cannot make big holes) 

Here is a link of the unit she has in mind (sorry, cant figure out how to insert jpg) - any help as always is appreciated. 
http://furniturefromhome.com/products/Entertainment-Centers/LEG_Dark_Media_Center_ZM-R1300

I know...I know...Can you imagine the sub I could get for that $$....

Sooo - my simple question is, can I mount a center channel significantly higher than the tweeters on my mains? Thanks!

KDK


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

It will be fine mounted above the display. Just angle it down toward the listening area a bit and you'll never know the difference. The center speaker in my HT is 96" high (above my projection screen) and I've yet to have anyone think it's coming from anywhere but the center of the screen. The center in my living room is also above my display (but only about 64") and it sounds great too.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Stew - Thanks for sharing your experience. Looks like Im good to go. Ill get some of those rubber angled door stoppers to keep it from sliding. 

Man, I hate spending money on stuff that you dont plug in. Thanks again,

KDK


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think that it would be too much of a distraction. But, the only way to find out is to try it. You might want to consider putting some sound absorbtion around the center channel if it is too close to the ceiling. Dennis


----------



## htsas11 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the Center above the TV and angled it down. I have had no problems.


----------

